# There goes my track record.



## Bob Hubbard (Apr 18, 2002)

I finally made it to Yellow tonight.   No more "Certifried White-Belt for Life" 

Miracles can happy...I got a rank. 


(Don't mind me...I'm just real happy.) 

:CTF: :boing1: :drink2tha


----------



## bloodwood (Apr 18, 2002)

Kaith
Congradulations on your promotion. The first of many. It really does feel good to trade in that white belt doesn't it!!:cheers:


----------



## arnisador (Apr 18, 2002)

Congratulations Kaith! I look forward to banging sticks with you soon.


----------



## Guro Harold (Apr 18, 2002)

Job well done, congratulations Kaith!!!


----------



## Cthulhu (Apr 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by arnisador _
> 
> *Congratulations Kaith! I look forward to banging sticks with you soon. *



Congratulations!  I also look forward to banging you with sticks soon...I mean...er... :EG:

Cthulhu


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Apr 18, 2002)

Thanks guys. 

(note to self - wear headgear when working out with Cthulhu) 

I've been doubling up on classes, and finally some of the 'sludge' in the brain went away.  Sinwallis are finally clicking, which is good, cuz I like em.  Got no rhythm, but I like em.   I've had alot of good help which helps me get back in gear fast after work or eye issues force me to sideline my training. 

Many thanks go to Tim Hartman for his patience with my record 20 brainfarts per class. 

Just hope it doesn't take me as long to get to Orange. 

:asian:


----------



## Roland (Apr 18, 2002)

Now you should be able to relax a lot at the camp and not worry about whether what we are learning is at all geared to any up coming test eh?
I know if I have a test coming up, I never fully enjoy doing 'other' training until the test is over with. Too focused I guess.
(at least that is what I am sticking with)

:drinkbeer


----------



## Rich Parsons (Apr 19, 2002)

Congrates!!

It is nice to get recognition .

Best regards

Rich


----------



## KumaSan (Apr 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Kaith Rustaz _
> 
> *I finally made it to Yellow tonight.   No more "Certifried White-Belt for Life" *



Kawaisou...



> *Miracles can happy...I got a rank.*



Omedetou Gozaimasu!


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Apr 19, 2002)

Arigatoo gozaimasu. 

:asian:


----------



## Tapps (Apr 21, 2002)

Domo Mory gotto 

Mr. Roboto ....   ( Gotta stay away from those VH1 behind the music things)

Congrats on FINALLY getting the yellow !!

Looking forward to beating you with a stick


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Apr 21, 2002)

LOL, what is it with folks wanting to beat me with sticks?  Oh I  know, easier on their hands cuz I'm hard headed. 

Just checked my calander...man, it was almost a year.  Looks like I'm on the 10 year plan.


----------



## bscastro (Apr 21, 2002)

> I finally made it to Yellow tonight.  No more "Certifried White-Belt for Life"



Just wanted to add my congrats. Keep up the hard work. There's nothing like a little momentum (e.g. getting promoted) to really improve!

Bryan


----------

